# THanksgiving=HALLOWEEN!



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

hey everyone i havnt posted in a while. MOstly because of my new job at saunders farm and all my school work. ANyways my parents said i was not aloud to start decorating until thanksgiving and well here in Canada IT IS! Happy thanksgiving to all the canadians in here as well as the States. MOving on again. TOday the i just got back from work and some of my family are here, most people would spend time talking with their family NOT ME LOL! I decided to start putting out the graveyard and freaking out my new neighbours. My neigh bours by the way are brand new and there from france and have absolute no knowledge of halloween lol anyway this will be a great ice breaker between neighbours.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

This half Canadian wishes you a Happy Thanksgiving Colinsuds. And Bon chance with the new neighbors mes ami.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

happy thanks giving!


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

mmmmmm turkey was so good this year. he he he a month before you guys muh ha h ah ah ahah


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy thanksgiving you crazy canadians... wait... :googly:


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

colinsuds said:


> mmmmmm turkey was so good this year. he he he a month before you guys muh ha h ah ah ahah


It gives our turkeys a little more time to fatten up.

yours truely
fat american.


----------

